# SVS is having a closeout sale....



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The PB12-NSD is $599 (from $649) and the SB12-NSD is $599 (from $769)!!!!!!:T


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

PB12 and SB12?


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hmmm.....great buy!!!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Peter Loeser said:


> PB12 and SB12?




Good catch... and corrected!:whistling:


----------

